# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Panic Disorder and Public Transportation

## whatsername13

Hi. My name is Savannah and I was diagnosed with Panic Disorder a few months ago. Living in New York, I've found that one major trigger for me if public transportation. It's more of an issue on trains during rush hour or crowded buses than any other time and I think part of that is an issue with strangers touching me. Most of the time I try to listen to music or talk to a friend while I'm on the bus or train because it helps to keep me calm. However, it doesn't always work. For example, sometimes trains get delayed and the conductor has to stop them in the middle of a tunnel. Those are times when I start to panic because there is no way of knowing if your train will be delayed for 30 seconds or 30 minutes and I personally don't like the idea of being stuck underground for an unforeseen amount of time. Recent events have made my fear of public transportation worse. Plans of terror attacks on the subway have been uncovered. In response, federal organizations such as the FBI have gotten involved, NYPD and MTA have stepped up security, and, according to my dad, the national guard has been called in. My dad also says that this increased security is supposed to last for the next three months. Rather than making me feel safer like it should, the increased security is freaking me out because it makes the plans more real to me. Ever since I was a kid and learned what terrorism was, terror attacks have been at the top of my list of ways I do not want to die and things I do not want to experience. The fact that I know a militant group is not only supposedly targeting our trains, but supposedly also has natives to this country who sympathize and are willing to help them with their plan only makes my anxiety regarding public transportation worse. I know I should be ignoring it and going on with life, but my brain instantly goes to the worst case scenario and I can't even think about riding the train without feeling like I'm going to have a panic attack. Unfortunately, I have to take the train once a week to get to therapy AND I have shows coming up in Manhattan in October and November, so I have to take the train to rehearsals. I was wondering if any of you also felt that public transportation was a trigger for your panic attack and if you had any advice to help me make it through the train rides (especially since the ones into Manhattan are trips of an hour plus).

----------

